
Search queries from the UK following the Brexit - stygiansonic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/06/24/the-british-are-frantically-googling-what-the-eu-is-hours-after-voting-to-leave-it/
======
reitanqild
Sobering view: it was 1000 searches:

[https://medium.com/@dannypage/stop-using-google-
trends-a5014...](https://medium.com/@dannypage/stop-using-google-
trends-a5014dd32588#.vcbggquvf)

